# how many co2 bottles?



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey there

I have a quick questions. How many 2 litres bottles would be enough for a 10 gallon?

Thank you


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

I think many people like to use 2x 1liter bottles on a 10G to give a more stead CO2 level. This means you alternate refilling the bottles.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm new so maybe im wrong but I was told for my 75 gal that 2 2liter bottles on my tank would be good. My plants seem to love it as they are very green and growing very fast.

Matt


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

The 2-liter bottle is a convenient size as it can handle the pressure. However, you can control the amount of CO2 released by the amount of sugar used and the amount of Yeast used. You can experiment by starting with 1 cup of sugar and a 1/4 tsp of baker's yeast. You can add a 1/2 tsp of baking soda to stabilize.

In short, if you use more yeast, your setup will produce more CO2 for a shorter period of time. If you use less yeast, the setup should produce less CO2 for a longer period of time. Considering you're using a 10g tank, I'd go with less yeast.

Good Luck.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

In addition, you can also check this website for additional help:
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

And, btw, 1 bottle should be enough for you as you do not want to suffocate the fish in the tank, should you have any.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

...and if one of those bottles should happen to fall??


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

one other thing to add between your co2 bottle and your tank is an empty bottle. this will protect your tank from the possibility of your yeast mixture getting injected as well.

this was mentioned in one of the DIY tutorials.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

freydo said:


> one other thing to add between your co2 bottle and your tank is an empty bottle. this will protect your tank from the possibility of your yeast mixture getting injected as well.
> 
> this was mentioned in one of the DIY tutorials.


Put water in that "empty" bottle, and stick one piece of tubing in going below the water surface, and the other above the water, and it is both a bubble counter and a yeast **** remover.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> Put water in that "empty" bottle, and stick one piece of tubing in going below the water surface, and the other above the water, and it is both a bubble counter and a yeast **** remover.


yeah... that's what i meant to add as well  it's been such a long time since i've had to think about aquariums 

thanks for the qualification hoppy


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> Put water in that "empty" bottle, and stick one piece of tubing in going below the water surface, and the other above the water, and it is both a bubble counter and a yeast **** remover.


Yes Indeed! I DIDN'T do this with my DIY set-up and SOOOO regretted it! Definitely do that. When you're CO2 pushes up from the tube that is below the water surface, all the snot will collect there in the "CO2 filter bottle", and then clean CO2 will push up through the other tube and into your tank.

Having that in place will save lots of time and head-ache.

-Dave


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you guys. I do not have the second bottle in my setups. I will add it soon.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

freydo said:


> one other thing to add between your co2 bottle and your tank is an empty bottle. this will protect your tank from the possibility of your yeast mixture getting injected as well.
> 
> this was mentioned in one of the DIY tutorials.


I know this is old but thanks


----------

